
Secrets of Silicon Valley (BBC Documentary) - mychaelangelo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b0916ghq
======
RegW
Hmm. I thought this might create a bit more of a buzz around here. Even though
it only available to those of us in the UK, episode 1 features an interview
with a somewhat grumpy Sam Altman of Y Combinator.

There's nothing new here for someone whose been in the tech industry for a
while, but it was interesting to see some of the denials. There was an
unwillingness to want to admit that social media and AI will have downsides,
and that they will also be used by bad guys. Sam tells Jamie Bartlett that he
is being negative.

Jamie is trying to show that the dream about making the world a better place
gets overtaken by the need to make money and be tax efficient.

A bit more of a review here: [https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2017/aug/07/secrets...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2017/aug/07/secrets-of-silicon-valley-review-are-we-sleepwalking-
towards-a-technological-apocalypse)

